# How Do Hackers Get Your Card Number?



## Paco Dennis (Jan 15, 2022)

_"Opening up your credit card statement and seeing charges you did not make is never a pleasant experience. All too often, hackers target businesses with the ultimate goal of stealing financial information like credit card numbers, trophies they trade to other cyber criminals or simply use to run up bogus charges. Hackers steal credit card numbers in a variety of ways, and understanding these methods can help your company avoid becoming a victim.

Phishing
Phishing One of the simplest and most direct methods of card theft is phishing. The hacker simply calls your business, pretending to be from your bank, and tricks you into giving away your financial data. Often, phishing attempts begin with a warning of unauthorized activity to put you on your guard and make you eager to cooperate. If you ever receive a call claiming to be from your bank or card issuer, do not provide any account information and call your bank directly to report the contact.

Spoofing
Spoofing Hackers can also use fake emails and websites to steal credit card information. Much like a phone phishing attack, a spoofed email will claim to be from your financial institution and report some kind of fraudulent access to your business account. The email will claim that all you need to do to correct the problem is log into their site with the link provided and enter your account information to verify your identity. Of course, the link goes to a fake site the hacker controls, designed to capture any data you enter. If you receive an email claiming to be from your card issuer, do not click any links, and call your provider for further information.

Hacking
In some cases, hackers steal credit card numbers by hacking businesses. Many web commerce systems allow you to store your credit card information for later use, making repeated purchases easy. Most businesses heavily encrypt this information, so that even if a hacker manages to steal the database, decoding the individual credit card numbers is impossible. Unfortunately, occasional security flaws allow criminals to bypass this security, allowing them to steal large numbers of cards at once. If your credit card supports the technology, single-use card numbers can prevent hackers from accessing your accounts even if they compromise card databases. At the very least, you should resist the urge to allow sites to store your credit card details between sessions.

Skimming 
The Internet is not the only way a criminal can steal your credit card number. Skimmers are electronic devices, usually placed on ATMs or the card readers on gas pumps. When you place your card into the reader, it passes through the skimmer, allowing the device to capture your account information. Travelers are especially vulnerable to these devices, since they may be unfamiliar with the normal pump or ATM design. Always examine outdoor card readers carefully before using them, and look for anything that seems out of place or awkwardly attached."_

https://smallbusiness.chron.com/hackers-card-number-64333.html


----------



## Connie189 (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi,
Today, hubby received a warning letter from Discover along with a Discover Card with a line of credit that he didn't apply for.

We called Discover; they asked to verify his Social Security number that was used on his "application" for a card.

Turns out that someone made out an email with his name in the address.  Also, the original address is located in Michigan, not in 
Wisconsin where we live. Very odd.  Not sure how the crook thought he/she would get the card if it was mailed out to our address which it was.

The Discover fraud specialist said to contact one credit bureau to let them know what has happened, and also stop or call the police to report it.

I don't see on line at any of the credit card companies links/references to reporting such an incident.  Only putting through a "fraud alert". 

Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 15, 2022)

Sorry that you have to deal with this kind of theft. I had to once, but that was about 8 years ago. I entered my info to get free TV on my computer. It was a scam, and they stated purchasing stuff with my debit card. The bank was very cooperative and we got it straightened out in a couple days. NOW, things have become so integrated with all the new technology, I began to be concerned when my browser ( Firefox ) asked if it I wanted to save my credit card info...for quick fill out next time. That is looking for trouble I thought. I have no idea how the thousands of schemes get your/our info. I have heard that a lot of the schemes target the elderly. We are easy prey to hood wink apparently.

I would follow every avenue I could to fix the problem your having. You might need to make several calls, and even change some things...I don't know the "science" behind finding the criminals or stopping their activity, unfortunately. The best of "luck" to you.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 15, 2022)

We all have a pattern to our spending and the credit card companies are aware of this. When someone got my card details and bought an airline ticket (which I never do), the card company called me to check.
I also have my device and phone linked to my card and, although it's tedious, the extra checks do help with security.
However, I'm not complacent and check my account regularly.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 16, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I also have my device and phone linked to my card and, although it's tedious, the extra checks do help with security.
> However, I'm not complacent and check my account regularly.


We do the same, keep an eye on our account and receive notifications when it is used.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jan 16, 2022)

This might sounds naive but it makes me so sad to know that so many people in today's society are out to scam and cheat others for whatever they can get.  I know con games have been going on since humans have been on the earth but it seems that I'm seeing this kind of thing more and more.  Does technology enable the baser side of human nature?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 16, 2022)




----------

